# Downpipe 3" for Audi S3 8L, TT 8N 225HP



## turbopartsde (Feb 25, 2015)

*Downpipe 3" for Audi S3 8L, TT 8N 225HP stainless steel*

Brand New Downpipe 3" for Audi S3 8L, TT 8N 225HP stainless steel 

395 Euro - 19% Tax= 331, 93 Euro + 60,- Euro shipping with fedex economy= 391,93 Euro

http://www.turbo-parts.de/1-8T-Tuning/Hosenrohre/Hosenrohr-Downpipe-fuer-Audi-S3-8L-Audi-TT-8N-225PS-Seat-Leon-1M-o-76mm-Edelstahl::1662.html


----------

